# Display shelving for shows?



## swizzle (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm looking to set up my own table and I'm looking for some ideas on how to set up my own displays. I've seen a few differnt examples at the shows but want to do something a little different. Like a 3 tiered lighted shelf with mirrors and such. Can you guys show me a few examples of table displays that might help to draw a little attention? Thanx, Swiz


----------



## ktbi (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm working on one now for a display I want to do. Dont have any pictures yet, but will keep you up to date as I make progress. I'm thinking a few lighted boxes. This will be my first display....Ron


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Swizz,

 Here's an Australian thought:





From.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting. I was actually thinking about bringing my old cable reel. It looks like a smaller one made for a cable company. The right size for a potted plant or a large jug or crock. Then I can put bottles all the way around the base. That would be for the front of the table or do they have limitations as to how far out from the table you can be? It'd fit on the table but take up too much room that way. [8|] I gotta think more. Thanx guys.


----------

